# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Nicolas Hulot candidat  la prsidentielle

## kOrt3x

Bonjour  tous,

Vous l'avez peut tre entendu, l'ex-animateur de TF1 Nicolas Hulot a annoncer sa candidature  la prsidentielle de 2012.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Lien : http://www.2012hulot.fr/

----------


## grafikm_fr

Plus il y a de candidats  gauche au 1er tour, mieux c'est pour disperser leurs voix.

Gogo une repet de 2002 svp  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Nudger

> Plus il y a de candidats  gauche au 1er tour, mieux c'est pour disperser leurs voix.


M'tonnerait que Hulot soit de gauche ... au mieux au centre, son discour s'approchait pas mal de celui de Borlo.

----------


## ManusDei

Pareil, il est plus identifi  droite qu' gauche.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pareil, il est plus identifi  droite qu' gauche.


Il a dit dans sa dclaration quelque chose du style "il est naturel de se tourner vers le PS au 2eme tour". Donc je ne crois pas que lui-mme s'identifie  droite  ::aie::

----------


## fregolo52

Il n'est d'aucun bord politique.
Par contre, Sarko n'a fait cocu en ne respectant pas ses engagements. Donc c'est clair qu'il ne va pas voter  droite.

----------


## souviron34

parce que tu crois que les autres auraient fait diffremment ???  ::calim2::

----------


## Guardian

S'il gouverne comme il respire, vaut mieux garder Sarko  ::mouarf:: 

 voir pour se faire une ide  ::ccool::

----------


## Marco46

> Il a dit dans sa dclaration quelque chose du style "il est naturel de se tourner vers le PS au 2eme tour". Donc je ne crois pas que lui-mme s'identifie  droite


Il est naturel de faire barrage  l'extrme droite  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> Vous l'avez peut tre entendu, l'ex-animateur de TF1 Nicolas Hulot a annoncer sa candidature  la prsidentielle de 2012.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> Lien : http://www.2012hulot.fr/


Qu'il avait t rcupr par l'UMP en 2007 et qu'il sera rcupr par le PS en 2012.

----------


## ManusDei

Et vu les rsultats du gouvernement prsent en matire d'cologie(malgr la pub  la tl), il ne peut pas dcemment parler de se tourner vers l'UMP au second tour.

(pour rappel)
http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...-grenelle-.php
http://www.liberation.fr/terre/01016...-environnement

----------


## souviron34

et au vu du dveloppement des centrales, gnrateurs, et super-rgnrateurs sous les gouvernements socialistes entre 1981 et 2002, je dis qu'il faut avoir une "tte d'oiseau" (pour un colo  :;):  ) pour penser que cela va tre diffrent...

Sans parler de la grande campagne pour l'EPR, fermement soutenue par le PS...  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

Il est contre le nuclaire Hulot ?

Il est contre le ptrole, le charbon, ET le nuclaire ???

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il est contre le ptrole, le charbon, ET le nuclaire ???


Ouais, on va aller labourer la terre avec les canassons comme autrefois  ::mouarf::

----------


## fregolo52

> Il est contre le nuclaire Hulot ?
> 
> Il est contre le ptrole, le charbon, ET le nuclaire ???


Tu vas bientt devoir pdaler pour alimenter ton PC pour pouvoir crire des messages sur ce forum !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Guardian

> Il est contre le nuclaire Hulot ?
> 
> Il est contre le ptrole, le charbon, ET le nuclaire ???


Il est colo on te dit, donc oui  ::langue2:: 

Un colo est contre :le nuclaire : c'est dangereuxles nergies fossiles : a pollueles oliennes : a tues les p'tits n'oiseauxles barrages : a fait creuver les p'tits poissonsles "usines" marmotrices : a perturbe l'cosystme

Donc, il te conseille de prendre ton vlo pour aller bosser  ::mouarf:: 
Pendant que lui parcourt la plante dans une limousine  18l/100km et un avion de ligne  2T/h pour parcourir le monde en prchant la bonne parole.
Et en plus, il reoit le Prix Nobel  de la Paix  ::ptdr:: 
http://www.courrierinternational.com...el-qui-derange

_ps : pour ceux qui douteraient des lments avancs, quelques recherches les rassurerons sur leur vracit
Par exemple, les colos tentent d'empcher le renouvellement de bail des centrales hydro-lectrique d'EDF_

----------


## j.peg

> Il est colo on te dit, donc oui 
> 
> Un colo est contre :le nuclaire : c'est dangereuxles nergies fossiles : a pollueles oliennes : a tues les p'tits n'oiseauxles barrages : a fait creuver les p'tits poissonsles "usines" marmotrices : a perturbe l'cosystme
> 
> Donc, il te conseille de prendre ton vlo pour aller bosser


Ca c'est typiquement anti-colo... 
les vrais colos (parmi lesquels je ne classerais pas Mr Hulot, dont je me demande par ailleurs quelles comptences il peut bien avoir pour diriger la France ... pas pire que l'autre trublion, mais quand mme) ne sont pas CONTRE, ils constatent simplement que,  ne rien changer , le monde va  sa perte; ce qui implique qu'il faut changer et pas forcment en retournant au Moyen-Age...

Le vrai colo n'est pas CONTRE la voiture ou POUR la surtaxation des voitures ou de l'essence , ne s'attaque pas  l'individu pour le faire culpabiliser mais se place dans une approche socitale. Par exemple , POURQUOI notre modle de socit impose d'utiliser une voiture?  La diminution de l'utilisation des voitures et du ptrole peut (doit?) passer par un ramnagement des espaces (si mon travail est  ct de ma maison - ou l'inverse - je peux y aller  pied ou  vlo...). 

s'il faut lire un seul livre d'cologie (et comprendre que les pseudo-colos des Verts et autre Gnration Ecologie ne sont que des bobos), je conseille "ecologie et politique" de Andr Gorz: tout y est.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> les vrais colos [...] ne sont pas CONTRE, ils constatent simplement que,  ne rien changer , le monde va  sa perte; ce qui implique qu'il faut changer et pas forcment en retournant au Moyen-Age...


Peut-tre mais les moyens que ces "vrais colos" proposent ne sont pas adapts. Tu as beau leur expliquer qu'un panneau solaire a besoin de plus d'energie pour tre cre qu'il va en produire ensuite (sans parler du fait que ce processus est hautement polluant), ils coutent pas. L'exemple de la politique ultra-verte de la Californie ne leur fait ni chaud ni froid (ou alors ils l'ont pas tudi, plus vraisemblablement).

Bref, le problme existe, et comme tu dis " ne rien changer , le monde va  sa perte", mais les moyens proposs par les cologiste pour lutter contre a sont inefficaces.




> Le vrai colo n'est pas CONTRE la voiture ou POUR la surtaxation des voitures ou de l'essence , ne s'attaque pas  l'individu pour le faire culpabiliser mais se place dans une approche socitale. Par exemple , POURQUOI notre modle de socit impose d'utiliser une voiture?


Parce que nous fonctionnons actuellement dans un mode de consommation qui privilgie le confort personnel  des considrations d'ordre social. Et parce que c'est la nature humaine de choisir la solution la plus confortable et la plus agrable et non la plus raisonnable - un gamin va preferer bouffer des bonbons plutt que des lgumes.

----------


## Guardian

> Ca c'est typiquement anti-colo...


a c'est typiquement pro-colo  ::haha:: 

Peut-tre ne faudrait-il pas mlanger un "vrai" cologiste avec un politico-colo, je te l'accorde.
Il n'empche que les actions contre les barrages, contre les centrales nuclaires et  combustible fossile, etc. (voir ma liste) sont bien relles.
Et ils ne proposent jamais de solution.

Pour la voiture, tu parles de ramnager les espaces. Oui, tu as raison sur le principe, mais tu parles de la ville. Que proposes-tu pour les campagnes ? Quand le moindre magasin est  10, 20 ou 30km ? Le vlo ?  ::lol:: 
Ce qui pose une autre problme : l'galit. Le citadin devrait se passer de voiture pour ne pas polluer, mais le gars de la campagne serait autoris  utiliser la sienne parce qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative ?

Par contre, si tu parles du "vrai" colo, celui qui ferme les robinet quand il se lave les dents, qui utilise des ampoules  basse consommation, adopte une conduite conomique, etc. l, nous sommes d'accord. Je fais ce type d'cologie depuis plus de 30 ans et je n'ai pas attendu les "vedettes vertes" pour y penser  :;): 
Le seul vrai mrite qu'il faut reconnatre aux cologistes c'est d'avoir port ces proccupations au premier plan et avoir russi  initier des mesures concrtes.
Encore qu'il ne faut pas se leurrer, ce qui se fait en cologie n'est possible que parce que c'est gnrateur de profits.

----------


## Acropole

> Ouais, on va aller labourer la terre avec les canassons comme autrefois


Avec des vaches. Les chevaux taient rservs aux nobles.
Or on sait que le mthane produit par les vaches est un puissant gaz a effet de serre.
Non, il faut labourer les champs  la force de l'Homme.
Voir revenir a la cueillette et  la chasse.
A mais non, les chasseurs c'est pas bien.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Avec des vaches. Les chevaux taient rservs aux nobles.


Absolument pas. Les chevaux militaires oui, mais c'taient pas du tout les mmes que les canassons utiliss pour labourer.

C'est juste que 1) un collier d'paules correct n'a t invent qu'au moyen ge et 2) les chevaux de l'poque (hors destriers videmment) taient petits et pas costauds, donc tiraient beaucoup moins bien que les bufs.




> Non, il faut labourer les champs  la force de l'Homme.


_" - H, Dominique, t'as vu, j'ai achet 4 informaticiens pour tirer ma charrue, une fois!
 - Ah bah non, diantre, a tire pas! Moi j'ai achet 4 managers, y ont t mieux levs et nourris,  la bouffe resto toussa!"
_
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Guardian

> Absolument pas. Les chevaux militaires oui, mais c'taient pas du tout les mmes que les canassons utiliss pour labourer.


a dpend surtout de l'poque.
Les fiers destriers des chevaliers du moyen-ge taient plus proche du percheron que de l'anglo-arabe  ::mouarf:: 
Et  cette poque, pas de chevaux de labour. Ils utilisaient des boeufs quand ils en avaient ou l'homme qui tait de toute faon taillable et corvable  merci.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les fiers destriers des chevaliers du moyen-ge taient plus proche du percheron que de l'anglo-arabe


Bah oui, pour porter au bas mot 160 kilos sur le dos, faut un cheval qui va avec. Ils ressemblaient plus a des Ardennais ou des Percherons.




> Et  cette poque, pas de chevaux de labour. Ils utilisaient des boeufs quand ils en avaient ou l'homme qui tait de toute faon taillable et corvable  merci.


D'o tu sors un truc pareil? Les chevaux taient "spars", a oui, mais de la  conclure qu'il y avait pas de chevaux de labour, faut pas exagrer.

----------


## ManusDei

Tiens, aprs le "vraie" gauche, on a les "vrais" colos maintenant.

----------


## j.peg

> Avec des vaches. Les chevaux taient rservs aux nobles.
> Or on sait que le mthane produit par les vaches est un puissant gaz a effet de serre.
> Non, il faut labourer les champs  la force de l'Homme.
> Voir revenir a la cueillette et  la chasse.
> A mais non, les chasseurs c'est pas bien.


et les lapins pour tirer la charrue?

----------


## Marco46

> Ca c'est typiquement anti-colo... 
> les vrais colos (parmi lesquels je ne classerais pas Mr Hulot, dont je me demande par ailleurs quelles comptences il peut bien avoir pour diriger la France ... pas pire que l'autre trublion, mais quand mme) ne sont pas CONTRE, ils constatent simplement que,  ne rien changer , le monde va  sa perte; ce qui implique qu'il faut changer et pas forcment en retournant au Moyen-Age...
> 
> Le vrai colo n'est pas CONTRE la voiture ou POUR la surtaxation des voitures ou de l'essence , ne s'attaque pas  l'individu pour le faire culpabiliser mais se place dans une approche socitale. Par exemple , POURQUOI notre modle de socit impose d'utiliser une voiture?  La diminution de l'utilisation des voitures et du ptrole peut (doit?) passer par un ramnagement des espaces (si mon travail est  ct de ma maison - ou l'inverse - je peux y aller  pied ou  vlo...). 
> 
> s'il faut lire un seul livre d'cologie (et comprendre que les pseudo-colos des Verts et autre Gnration Ecologie ne sont que des bobos), je conseille "ecologie et politique" de Andr Gorz: tout y est.


Sauf que le problme n'est pas tant dans le mode de vie que sur la quantit de population sur la Terre. Il est *urgent* de controler les naissances. Le mme mode de vie avec 500 millions d'habitants ne poserait aucun problme. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut liquider 6,5 milliards de personnes, je dis qu'il va bien finir par imposer une limite parce que la taille de la boite n'est pas infinie.

Quand  changer de mode de vie, c'est impossible pour 2 raisons principales :

1/ Nous vivons dans un monde contrl par les financiers, ces derniers veulent faire du fric et ne voient qu' court terme. Ils contrlent les politiques qui de toutes faons ne pourraient pas se faire lire avec le programme conduisant  la raison 2/.
Techniquement les ingnieurs ne conoivent pas dans le but d'tre colo et durable, (je te laisse chercher sur le terme _obsolescence programme_) ils conoivent sur les directives des marketeux qui agissent sur les directives des financiers. La durabilit c'est mauvais, parce qu'on vend moins. On fait de l'colo pour avoir une tiquette et un argument marketing, la ralit cologique derrire on s'en balance, c'est a l'cologie compatible avec le march ou avec la croissance si tu prfres. 

C'est de la merde.

2/ Pour rentrer dans les clous, et en partant du principe qu'on arrive  stabiliser la population humaine, il faudrait pour un franais moyen, diviser par 4 sa consommation nergtique, pour un US par 8.
Je te laisse faire le calcul de ce qui saute, il doit te rester le chauffage, l'clairage et un frigo. Personne n'acceptera un tel traitement, surtout s'il est impos brutalement.

Donc tout a pour dire que pour vraiment changer les choses il faudrait retourner  un mode de vie proche d'avant guerre, et encore. C'est juste la vrit des chiffres. Donc les mecs qui militent contre le nuclaire sont des illumins, des doux rveurs.

----------


## Acropole

> Tiens, aprs le "vraie" gauche, on a les "vrais" colos maintenant.


Surtout que la "vraie" cologie reste encore a dfinir.
Si on se reporte  l'cosystme avant l'apparition de l'Homo Sapiens on a des choses bien loignes des proccupations des colos politiques : c'tait la loi de la jungle, les espces en danger finissaient par disparatre, les bactries productrices d'oxygne ont, par exemple, provoqu une extinction majeure et ont compltement chang l'atmosphre de la plante. a me rappelle quelque chose...

----------


## Guardian

> D'o tu sors un truc pareil? Les chevaux taient "spars", a oui, mais de la  conclure qu'il y avait pas de chevaux de labour, faut pas exagrer.


Comme je l'ai prcis, a dpend des poques. Et mme des endroits  ::):

----------


## zaventem

> Sauf que le problme n'est pas tant dans le mode de vie que sur la quantit de population sur la Terre. Il est *urgent* de controler les naissances. Le mme mode de vie avec 500 millions d'habitants ne poserait aucun problme. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut liquider 6,5 milliards de personnes, je dis qu'il va bien finir par imposer une limite parce que la taille de la boite n'est pas infinie.


Depuis le temps qu'on annonce que la population doit tre a peu prs supprime pour pouvoir survivre, on finit par se lasser  ::roll:: 

Oui, notre mode de vie devra voluer pour s'adapter aux nouvelles contraintes, ok l'nergie va couter de plus en plus cher mais je te ferai remarquer qu'on  trs bien survcu  la disparition des esclaves.

----------


## Marco46

> Depuis le temps qu'on annonce que la population doit tre a peu prs supprime pour pouvoir survivre, on finit par se lasser 
> 
> Oui, notre mode de vie devra voluer pour s'adapter aux nouvelles contraintes, ok l'nergie va couter de plus en plus cher mais je te ferai remarquer qu'on  trs bien survcu  la disparition des esclaves.


Oui et ?

Moi ce qui m'inquite c'est que la dmocratie survive au changement de paradigme. Et aussi que je le vive pas. Malheureusement je crains que ce soit pour bientt. Si le changement est trop rapide a se passera mal car ce sera mal accept. Il suffit de voir le bordel que c'est ds que le carburant monte trop vite. Et c'est peanuts comme problme. A 3 ou 4 euros le litre l a va commencer  dconner svre : meutes, chmage technique, pnuries en tout genre, etc ... Que des joyeusets.

Donc volution de gr serait mieux que de force mais pour faire de gr il faut une volont politique et du temps, et nous n'avons ni l'un, ni l'autre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme je l'ai prcis, a dpend des poques. Et mme des endroits


Je suis assez d'accord avec ArielD, les chevaux de traits ont t utilis en Europe essentiellement fin 18eme et 19eme sicle. Avant, c'tait plutt des boeufs ou des nes qui taient utiliss.

----------


## Acropole

> Avant, c'tait plutt *des boeufs ou des nes* qui taient utiliss.


Et on a obtenu le droit de vote, gniark gniark gniark  ::ccool::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je suis assez d'accord avec ArielD, les chevaux de traits ont t utilis en Europe essentiellement fin 18eme et 19eme sicle. Avant, c'tait plutt des boeufs ou des nes qui taient utiliss.


Oui, mais s'ils taient utiliss c'est pas parce que l'usage des chevaux tait "interdit". Tu saisis la nuance? C'est juste que les chevaux de l'poque taient petits et chtifs, et que pour tirer une charrue version Europe XIIe sicle et au-del (qui est un truc assez gros quand mme), il fallait un truc plus costaud, d'o l'utilisation d'un buf (voire 2 la plupart du temps).

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Oui, notre mode de vie devra voluer pour s'adapter aux nouvelles contraintes, ok l'nergie va couter de plus en plus cher mais je te ferai remarquer qu'on  trs bien survcu  la disparition des esclaves.


 :8O:  wow... tu vis branch sur la tl 24/24 ou bien tu vis carrment " Disneyland" ?  ::mur:: 

Les esclaves ont disparu de *sous tes yeux*, gros naf : ils sont plus nombreux que jamais et habitent vachement au sud de ton jacuzzi.  ::roll::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Il a dit dans sa dclaration quelque chose du style "il est naturel de se tourner vers le PS au 2eme tour". Donc je ne crois pas que lui-mme s'identifie  droite


Ca dpend ^^

C'est peut-tre le PS qui n'est plus de gauche  :;):

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Il n'empche que les actions contre les barrages, contre les centrales nuclaires et  combustible fossile, etc. (voir ma liste) sont bien relles.
> Et ils ne proposent jamais de solution.


Ou bien, autre possibilit, les voix de ceux qui proposent autre chose ne sont pas arrives jusqu' tes oreilles  :8-):  Tu lis des journaux indpendants ? Entendu parler de "La Dcroissance", source des extraits sur les co-tartuffes que tu as toi-mme fournis en lien ?  :;):  Ils proposent plein de choses trs raisonnables, sans proposer de recourrir  la violence, sans malthusianisme, avec un respect de la dmocratie dont on a presque perdu l'habitude...

----------


## Marco46

> Ou bien, autre possibilit, les voix de ceux qui proposent autre chose ne sont pas arrives jusqu' tes oreilles  Tu lis des journaux indpendants ? Entendu parler de "La Dcroissance", source des extraits sur les co-tartuffes que tu as toi-mme fournis en lien ?  Ils proposent plein de choses trs raisonnables, sans proposer de recourrir  la violence, sans malthusianisme, avec un respect de la dmocratie dont on a presque perdu l'habitude...


Bref des choses totalement irralistes.

Question : Comment fait-on pour maintenir la paix sociale dans un monde qui a connu une consommation d'nergie par tte de pipe en augmentation quasi-exponentielle depuis deux sicles et qui va brutalement voir cette tendance s'inverser du fait de la rarfaction des ressources ?

Autant j'ai mis +1  tes 2 premiers messages mais l ... C'est toi qui es  Disneyland sur ce sujet.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Bref des choses totalement *irralistes*.


Ah... chouette ! nous sommes en prsence d'un spcialiste du rel. Trs bien, tu vas pouvoir nous expliquer ce qui est rel, puisque tu connais si bien le monde  :;): 

Nous appelons "rel" ce que nous connaissons du monde. Nous appelons "raliste" un point de vue qui prend en compte ces connaissances (qu'elles soient vraies ou fausses "dans l'absolu", ce que nous pouvons rarement vrifier facilement). Nous appelons "irralistes" tous les autres points de vue.

Un tmoin de Jhovah me trouve surement irraliste, et un allum de l'astrologie aussi, a ne donne ni raison ni tort  mes ides. Ca veut simplement dire que nous n'avons pas la mme vision du monde. 

Si on m'oppose *un argument*, en revanche, l d'accord j'essaie d'y rpondre... ^^

Et au fait : 


> Question : Comment fait-on pour maintenir la paix sociale dans un monde qui a connu une consommation d'nergie par tte de pipe en augmentation quasi-exponentielle depuis deux sicles et qui va brutalement voir cette tendance s'inverser du fait de la rarfaction des ressources ?


Ce n'est (heureusement !) pas parce que *toi ou moi n'avons pas encore* une rponse claire et dfinitive  une question que tu peux en conclure qu'*il n'y a pas* de rponse...  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Question : Comment fait-on pour maintenir la paix sociale dans un monde qui a connu une consommation d'nergie par tte de pipe en augmentation quasi-exponentielle depuis deux sicles et qui va brutalement voir cette tendance s'inverser du fait de la rarfaction des ressources ?


Il a un argument de poids ici mme (a a beau tre une question, je la trouve toute rhtorique, la rponse tant "On peut pas").

Sinon, quoi qu'on puisse penser de Hulot, il a eu quelques phrases qui montrent qu'il n'est pas totalement allum ( mon avis), ou alors qu'il est bon communicant. Il a dit au grand journal il y a quelques jours (j'ai pas les mots exacts en tte)que le problme tait surtout de crer des outils (a inclue les logements) qui consomment moins. 

Donc, en suivant cette phrase (et quelques autres), plutt que de chercher  ne plus consommer physiquement, il faut chercher  rduire la consommation nergtique de tout ce qu'on peut utiliser, ou  la fabrication (car produire en Chine pour consommer en France, a cote "cher" en nergie).

Je trouve que c'est un discours beaucoup plus intelligent que "t'as pas besoin d'un IPhone" (et d'ailleurs j'en ai pas), ou "il faut fermer les centrales et aller  pied au boulot".

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Sinon, quoi qu'on puisse penser de Hulot, il a eu quelques phrases qui montrent qu'il n'est pas totalement allum ( mon avis), ou alors qu'il est *bon communicant*.


Un peu comme un ... animateur de tl, alors ?  ::roll:: 

Ca, pour dclarer des trucs, c'est comme Sarkozy, y'a du monde...
Si en revanche tu regardes les faits et gestes du bonhomme... a fout la trouille. ^^

Ses shampooings de m***, il compte aussi arrter de les produire ? non ? Je suis vraiment surpris, moi qui le croyais tellement sincre... !  ::calim2:: 

Et ses "partenaires", tous les plus gros pollueurs industriels, qui viennent se racheter une image publique plus acceptable grce  lui, en change de quelques broutilles et un coup de peinture verte ? Des philanthropes aussi ? ^^

Mais vraiment, lui, c'est pas de sa faute : il est si gentil...  ::mur::

----------


## ManusDei

Je n'ai pas mis au hasard les termes de "bon communicant".

Mais ct politique, il est assez nouveau, donc il a pour l'instant trs peu de faits et gestes.

----------


## Marco46

@RomainVALERI

Ben c'est toi qui nous dit qu'il existe des solutions, lesquelles ?

Le fait est que nous utilisons essentiellement du *non*-renouvelable. On fait *comment* pour passer  du renouvelable sans trop toucher au mode de vie et dans le cadre d'une conomie de march mondialise ?

Et au pralable, la technologie existe-t-elle pour tout ce qui touche au transport par exemple ? Sur ce point l, la rponse est trs claire : Non.

On peut faire des conomies normes en terme d'nergie domestique en effectuant des grands travaux titanesques mais c'est vraiment pas la priorit des gouvernants (malheureusement) et pas non plus celle des lecteurs.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> On fait *comment* pour passer  du renouvelable *sans trop toucher au mode de vie* et *dans le cadre d'une conomie de march mondialise* ?


Tes prsupposs (en couleurs ci-dessus) sont,  mon sens, inacceptables, voil pourquoi le problme est insoluble tel que tu le formules... ^^

Avant l'abolition de l'esclavage, un esclavagiste aurait pu se demander : "Comment faire, concrtement, pour abolir l'esclavage ? Je ne vois pas COMMENT je vais pouvoir conserver mon mode de vie avec 4 personnes pour me faire du vent avec des feuilles de palme..."

Moi, j'ai bien une ide...  ::roll:: 
*s'approche avec une grosse massue*

(non, je ne cautionne ni la violence physique ni la rvolution arme ce n'tait qu'une boutade  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Marco46

> Tes prsupposs (en couleurs ci-dessus) sont,  mon sens, inacceptables, voil pourquoi le problme est insoluble tel que tu le formules... ^^
> 
> Avant l'abolition de l'esclavage, un esclavagiste aurait pu se demander : "Comment faire, concrtement, pour abolir l'esclavage ? Je ne vois pas COMMENT je vais pouvoir conserver mon mode de vie avec 4 personnes pour me faire du vent avec des feuilles de palme..."
> 
> Moi, j'ai bien une ide... 
> *s'approche avec une grosse massue*
> 
> (non, je ne cautionne ni la violence physique ni la rvolution arme ce n'tait qu'une boutade )


J'ai pas crit que j'tais contre baisser mon niveau de vie, j'affirme par contre que 99% de la population ne le veut pas. *Il s'agit d'un fait*.Tu vas assommer tous ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi ?

Quand  l'conomie de march, l non plus j'ai pas crit que j'tais en adoration devant ce systme, il ne me plait je pense pas plus qu' toi, mais il est l, il existe et c'est ce systme qui fait tout tourner en ce moment (en bien ou en mal), l aussi *c'est un fait*.

Face  ces deux vrits, on fait comment ?

Tu me prends l'exemple de l'abolition de l'esclavage, ok trs bien. Mais l'abolition de l'esclavage elle n'est pas tombe du ciel. Elle a eu lieu parce qu'une grande partie de la population pensait que c'tait lgitime et important de le faire. Est-ce que tu vois le mme type de courant concernant les problmes nergtiques aujourd'hui ? Moi non.

A partir de l, je te le rpte, on fait *comment* ?

----------


## RomainVALERI

> J'ai pas crit que j'tais contre baisser mon niveau de vie, j'affirme par contre que 99% de la population ne le veut pas.


Tu veux dire 99% des riches* comme nous, si j'ai bien compris ?  :;):  J'appelle pas a "la population" ^^

Oui, nous faisons partie de ces riches* qui devont faire baisser notre quantit de biens et services consomms (ce qui n'est pas du tout la mme chose que notre qualit de vie, soit dit en passant).

* ce qui ici ne veut pas dire "possder trois villas et une chaine d'hotels" mais vivre le mode de vie classique occidental, avec voitures, tlphones, hi-fi-video dans tous les coins, tourisme, climatisation, cosmtiques, etc.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Oui, nous faisons partie de ces riches* qui devont faire baisser notre quantit de biens et services consomms (ce qui n'est pas du tout la mme chose que notre qualit de vie, soit dit en passant)


Et c'est une mesure qui ne passera jamais (sauf de faon autoritaire, ce qui ne se fera jamais dans un pays "dmocratique"). Les gens sont trop habitus au "style de vie" actuel pour faire un retour en arrire.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Et c'est une mesure qui ne passera jamais (sauf de faon autoritaire, *ce qui ne se fera jamais* dans un pays "dmocratique"). Les gens sont trop habitus au "style de vie" actuel pour faire un retour en arrire.


On verra  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Tu veux dire 99% des riches* comme nous, si j'ai bien compris ?  J'appelle pas a "la population" ^^
> 
> Oui, nous faisons partie de ces riches* qui devont faire baisser notre quantit de biens et services consomms (ce qui n'est pas du tout la mme chose que notre qualit de vie, soit dit en passant).
> 
> * ce qui ici ne veut pas dire "possder trois villas et une chaine d'hotels" mais vivre le mode de vie classique occidental, avec voitures, tlphones, hi-fi-video dans tous les coins, tourisme, climatisation, cosmtiques, etc.


a va beaucoup plus loin que a, on parle de diviser par 4 la consommation moyenne d'nergie pour un europen, et par 8 pour un amricain. Et je parle pas d'oncle Picsou avec 3 maisons et 10 voitures mais de Mr et Mme Michu.
On parle ici de supprimer les voitures, un grand nombre d'appareils lectromnagers qui font gagner beaucoup de temps, de partager les ordinateurs, de payer trs cher l'nergie si l'isolation de son logement n'a pas t refaite, de modifier drastiquement son rgime alimentaire, etc ...

Et on parle pas seulement ici des occidentaux, il y a des dizaines de millions de personnes qui ont le mme niveau de vie que nous dans les pays en voie de dveloppement. Globalement a doit concerner bien plus d'un milliard de personnes.

Et tu n'as toujours pas rpondu  la question du comment.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Et tu n'as toujours pas rpondu  la question du comment.


Ce n'est bien sr pas *une* question mais en ralit un tas de questions complexes...

Difficile de tout rsumer ici, mais je trouve qu'il y a d'excellentes pistes de rponse dans les journaux suivants :

Le Monde Diplomatique
La Dcroissance
Le Sarkophage
Le Plan B (jusqu' il y a quelques temps mais il a cess de paratre)

A chacun de chercher et d'agir selon ses convictions et ses moyens... ^^

----------


## Acropole

> Tu veux dire 99% des riches* comme nous, si j'ai bien compris ?  J'appelle pas a "la population" ^^
> 
> Oui, nous faisons partie de ces riches* qui devont faire baisser notre quantit de biens et services consomms (ce qui n'est pas du tout la mme chose que notre qualit de vie, soit dit en passant).
> 
> * ce qui ici ne veut pas dire "possder trois villas et une chaine d'hotels" mais vivre le mode de vie classique occidental, avec voitures, tlphones, hi-fi-video dans tous les coins, tourisme, climatisation, cosmtiques, etc.


Tu oublie qu'il y a plus d'un milliard de chinois et d'indiens qui s'y mettent aussi, et bien d'autres qui n'attendent que a. Ce n'est pas un problme exclusivement occidental.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Difficile de tout rsumer ici, mais je trouve qu'il y a d'excellentes pistes de rponse dans les journaux suivants :
> 
> Le Monde Diplomatique
> La Dcroissance
> Le Sarkophage
> Le Plan B (jusqu' il y a quelques temps mais il a cess de paratre)


T'as oubli de rajouter Wikipedia, c'est coutume d'y faire rfrence mme avec toutes les conneries qui y sont crites  ::mouarf::

----------


## Guardian

Encore un bel exemple de bobo-cologie : le bateau solaire http://www.planetsolar.org/

Superbe ralisation technologique (ou techno-pas-logique, c'est selon  ::aie:: )
Ce bateau parcourt les ocans sans polluer, grce  500 m de panneaux solaires coupls  des batteries qui alimentent deux turbines.
*Gnial !!*

Sauf que la fabrication et le recyclage des panneaux (_ils sont tombs dedans_) solaires et des batteries, va bouffer une quantit phnomnale d'nergie.
Sauf qu'ils ont tout simplement et en toute candeur rinvet la marine  voile sans voile  ::cfou::

----------

